# Residential care



## Asab (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All. Firstly I apologise if it seems I am invading your space when I am not an ex-pat myself. However, my brother-in-law is living out in Turkey and in a rather poor state which is why I am here to try and get information to help him.

He has been there a few years. He is a heavy (very) drinker and suffers from dementia which makes it very difficult to help him remotely when he can't recall conversations from the previous day. A friend who has been living with him and more or less, taking care of him, is coming back to the UK as he is now ill. Which will leave my BIL on his own and to be honest, not able to properly care for himself.

We are looking are various options but we don't know enough about life and legalities in Turkey to be able to plan anything.

SO my question here is, is there such a thing as private sheltered accommodation in Turkey where he might be cared for obviously finances allowing). Or do they have such a thing as social home care where someone might visit a couple of times a day to cook and clean and basically keep an eye on him.

The other question is - if some kind of care home was the answer it is extremely unlikely he would go there willingly because, although his short term memory is in a very poor state, he still has his faculties and wouldn't accept that he can't look after himself. In the UK he could be assessed and the decision would be taken out of his hands. Is there a process in Turkey where a medical assessment might be made in a similar way, and a legal process put in place where he doesn't get a choice?

This all sounds a little harsh I realise but the two things to bear in mind are, the family he has in UK are not in a position to care for him so if he returned here it would be into some kind of care home in any case. The other point is he looked forward so much to retiring to Turkey and if he was brought back to the UK and into a care home that would pretty much be his life over. So ideally we want to see him stay in Turkey but safely.

Sorry again if this is really out of order but I am exploring all avenues to keep him safe and happy.

Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions.
Andy


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello Andy;

Since my girlfriend is a psychologist here in Turkey, i've asked her and learnt there are many private care houses who offer both shelther, social activities and therapies, mental treatments. Since government also supports these private foundations, there are many of them, even in small populated cities. If you tell me which city he's living right now, i can check and find some adresses for you to talk.


----------



## tasucu (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Assab

Where does your brother live, in what town?

Regards, Tasucu


----------



## laptatony (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi I am interested in information or where I can find this information from. Fethiye area or reasonable travel time say 1 to 2 hours


----------



## Asab (Oct 19, 2015)

soda said:


> Hello Andy;
> 
> Since my girlfriend is a psychologist here in Turkey, i've asked her and learnt there are many private care houses who offer both shelther, social activities and therapies, mental treatments. Since government also supports these private foundations, there are many of them, even in small populated cities. If you tell me which city he's living right now, i can check and find some adresses for you to talk.


Hi - so sorry to be a long time off the forum. The panic past for the time being but I would still be interested in knowing what options are available for the future. At the moment there are a couple of ex-pats living close by who are keeping an eye on him and someone is going in to cook and clean.

Fethiye is the name of the town he lives in so if anyone knows of facilities that might be worth contacting in the even of problems in the future all information is gratefully received.

Andy


----------



## laptatony (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Andy

I have a friend in Fethiye who can possibly give you some advice, can you send me your details and I will pass them on


----------



## Alias73 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi I have just seen this post from a few years ago and have a British relative in Fethiye with worsening dementia so need a care home or something as he now needs more 24 hour care than his British wife can give him at home. Could you please send me any details/info you have that could help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't hold your breath - their last visit was 23rd February 2016 09:25 AM


----------



## Alias73 (Jul 21, 2019)

I know but you get an email notification if anyone adds a message so that’s what I’m hoping. Thought yours was but sadly not.


----------

